# Ulster Bank Bonus Saver account type / description



## MugsGame (31 Jan 2010)

Hi,

Could someone who opened an Ulster Bank Bonus Saver account last year login to their Anytime Banking, and tell me what it says for it under View account details  > Account type?

Thanks,
MugsGame


----------



## nansus (1 Feb 2010)

Checked mine --it says "Bonus Saver Account"


----------



## MugsGame (2 Feb 2010)

Thanks - looks like somehow mine is an e-Savings account, though I "know" I opened it as a Bonus Saver.


----------



## thesmiler (2 Feb 2010)

MugsGame said:


> Thanks - looks like somehow mine is an e-Savings account, though I "know" I opened it as a Bonus Saver.



I first opened an esavings account by mistake as well when I clicked on bonus saver (now I have two). Opened a bonus saver a few days later without problems. I believe their online application process was broken. Maybe they're aware of it.


----------



## mustang01 (2 Feb 2010)

The e-Savings account is an online account whereas the Bonus Saver is branch-based. If you made an online application to open one, the details would have been sent to your branch and they should have sent you confirmation of account no etc in the post. This is how it happened for me anyway.


----------



## netman (3 Feb 2010)

Anybody know what the actual interest they are paying on the Bonus Saver account now?
 Couldn't find it on their site and a statement I recieved stated 1.76% which appears lower than what I signed up for. I presume it excluded the "bonus".


----------



## Lightning (3 Feb 2010)

The rate for the legacy bonus saver account is on the Ulster Bank website here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## netman (4 Feb 2010)

Great, thanks Fungus. Thats explains things


----------

